# Former US Representative Gabrielle Giffords



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Former US Representative Gabrielle Giffords Partnered with Specially Trained Service Dog from America's VetDogs
TUCSON, Ariz., Feb. 12, 2013 /PRNewswire/

"America's VetDogs is proud to have placed a specially trained service dog with former US Representative Gabrielle Giffords. America first saw "Nelson" on January 8, when Giffords and her husband, retired astronaut Mark Kelly, were interviewed on the second anniversary of the shooting in Arizona that wounded the congresswoman and 12 others, and left six people dead."

Former US Representative Gabrielle Giffords Partnered with Specially Trained Service Dog from America's VetDogs


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I didn't know that she was a veteran. Interesting.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

